# Help , Friend borrowed some money and he is not ready to repay



## Sibinsam1988 (Feb 11, 2017)

My friend borrowed some money from me on October 2016 and he is not willing to repay and he is not attending my call also. 
Please help me.??

As proof for this I have some messages between him and me about this.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Go meet him in person. Maybe he genuinely doesn't have money right now and needs more time to repay you. Only you yourself can sort out this issue, no one else can help you.


----------



## Sibinsam1988 (Feb 11, 2017)

Anything happens If I file any police case against him regarding this


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not really as you have no hard evidence. This is why people give post dated cheques - so if they bounce, there is come back. I suspect that the police will say it's between the two of you and there's nothing they can do.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm not a lawyer, but this appears to be a civil case. There was no law broken so it is not a criminal case. In larger cases, a lawyer would be engaged to send a letter of demand to your friend. But I suspect in this case you're better off talking to him and working out a repayment plan


----------



## Alina jain (Feb 14, 2017)

ask him for second time. if he does not talk to you, then go police


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mambo21 said:


> There was no law broken so it is not a criminal case.


Actually, depending on the terms of the loan there may have been a crime committed by the lender. It is not legal for someone to loan money to a friend and charge interest unless they are registered and licensed as a bank or financial services provider.

I know someone who tried to go to the police with a complaint for non-payment and wound up being prosecuted herself as a result (had to pay AED 3000 fine).


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Another absurd and ridiculous thread. Where does this naivete come from?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sm105 said:


> Actually, depending on the terms of the loan


There is no loan - just one persons word against another .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless you have a written contract signed by you both, detailing the amount borrowed and when it should be paid back I doubt there is anything you can do.

Never ever lend money to anyone without a proper contract which you can use in case of default.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Unless you have a written contract signed by you both, detailing the amount borrowed and when it should be paid back I doubt there is anything you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever lend money to anyone without a proper contract which you can use in case of default.




Unless you're prepared to lose that amount


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> There is no loan - just one persons word against another .


Yes, but if the "borrower" claims that interest was being charged then it can potentially become a criminal case against the "lender" and backfire on the person who thinks the police will assist them collect on the debt.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sm105 said:


> Yes, but if the "borrower" claims that interest was being charged then it can potentially become a criminal case against the "lender" and backfire on the person who thinks the police will assist them collect on the debt.


But then they'd have to prove it. If there's nothing in writing, it's literally one persons word against another in this case. The police won't be interested.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> But then they'd have to prove it. If there's nothing in writing, it's literally one persons word against another in this case. The police won't be interested.


In the case I referred to, they actually seized the phones of both parties and used the Whatsapp messages as evidence of illegal interest being charged. Once the police get involved, things can get complicated really quickly.


----------

